# Utah speaker



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi out there,

I have a Utah 12" Alnico Speaker with the code 328908 as well as 030627. It was out of a Solid state Fender Bass amp from way back (wedge shaped head)

i know the 328 designates Utah, how does one interpret the other numbers... I know it's week and year, but in what order? Any ideas what the other number on the frame means.

And my last question, is it worth a re-cone?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that it's year than month. I had a utah in my Deluxe .. it was ok but I wouldn't recone it. I put in an old Jensen C12N and much prefer it.


----------



## bcjek (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually, it is manufacturer code first, then a single digit for year [until the '80s when manufacturers started using two digits for year] and then two digits for the WEEK of manufacture.

Manufacturer codes here: EIA Speaker Codes

Your speaker was made by Utah. The year is is either '69 or '79, likely '69 if it is indeed Alnico. It was made in the 8th week of that year.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mostly only has value to the extent that someone wants to restore an old (mainly) Fender to original specs. Don't have a great reputation for sound quality, not hated just not up there with the Jensen referenced above, for example. I have a pair for sale right now (I'm not spamming, just illustrating) that have been for sale for a while and probably WILL BE for sale for a while, until the right person trying to restore the right amp comes along.


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Once upon a time I had 6 of these in a 100 watt solid state Fender Bass amp from around 1970 (2, 3 x12 cabinets) This is the last and it was in a 1 x 12 MDF cab I was trying to sell and I thought maybe to re-cone and sell, but maybe not.


----------

